# Wire and Pipe ****



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>




God damn, that little Romex turd feeding the 4 squares and then running the wall horizontally just kills me. Woof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It's not that they don't look cool but... I hate em lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Proof we're the most OC trade there is.....:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh I've seen some plumbing systems to drool over.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Proof we're the most OC trade there is.....[emoji106]~CS~[emoji106]


I don't know Steve, ever look at a cable tray with low voltage cables in it! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I think that whoever did that crap should be wrapped up in that rope and tossed into a canal.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I think that whoever did that crap should be wrapped up in that rope and tossed into a canal.


I'm thinking it was a T&Mer times 40%!


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Most of these would look better jammed in a stub of pvc coming out of the top


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the way i see it, many of those romex installations are non conforming according to 334.15c


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How to ruin the aesthetics of a pipe rack - add one over top of everything...And unless my eye is off, it isn't even straight....


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*nice unil next guy*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


It was so nice till the next guy added to it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*So confused?*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


Man that has me confused as to what is what. Only thing I can think of is side is low voltage and they could not mix pipes.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

How many circuits is that panel??


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Man that has me confused as to what is what. Only thing I can think of is side is low voltage and they could not mix pipes.


He could have got the straps in line. Also that one box on the right could have lined up as well, unless it's a strobe for fire alarm. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

TRurak said:


> How many circuits is that panel??


If you're talking about mine, 84. All individual neutrals too, f***. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What a lovely code violation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> What a lovely code violation.


It's kind of like art, illegal art...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I have to say it: all those parallel runs scream "EMT" ... some say "Gutter !"

Romex// MC wins when the circuit density is low, branched out.

They don't look so terrific when they are insanely concentrated near the panel. :no:

In a commercial setting, paralleled -- and long -- 3/4" EMT runs ought to be prepped for air blow. Fishing pipe after pipe with steel is too slow. Grey phase tape around each coupling is no financial tragedy. Big feeders require air blow. Fish steel just turns into a slinky inside 2 1/2" EMT, and refuses to advance.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> Fish steel just turns into a slinky inside 2 1/2" EMT, and refuses to advance.


I have has some success bending a very oversized hook in the end of a snake for 2" and over.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


So many things wrong with those offsets.

http://kidbleach.info/

Cheese Cake :

http://www.eyebleach.com/

Beef Cake For the Romex lovers:

http://guybleach.com/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> So many things wrong with those offsets.


Just having the same offset angles on both sides of the boxes would have been huge.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just having the same offset angles on both sides of the boxes would have been huge.


I understand why they might have needed to do that instead of a 24" x 24" or something but, those hurt to look at.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I understand why they might have needed to do that instead of a 24" x 24" or something but, those hurt to look at.


Company got a commercial bid accepted when they had only done resi maybe?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Company got a commercial bid accepted when they had only done resi maybe?


Quite right.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> I understand why they might have needed to do that instead of a 24" x 24" or something but, those hurt to look at.


Why not run every conduit so that the runs are straight and offset the conduit so that the backs of the boxes are off the concrete by 3 1/4" (or other common distance)? Stagger the offsets so that when the one above leaves the box, the one below starts. That will make future conduit runs out of any of the boxes easy.. Support the boxes with back to back strut (3 1/4") or pipe cut into stand-off lengths and properly anchored.. 18 of the same offsets would made that look a lot better than that...


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wow,


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Wow,


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the only ones who really care what the conduit looks like are electricians. Most GCs and store owners just want the cheapest price and for it to work. They don't care if it's code compliant or looks good. And if they can save money with an ugly install that's what they will get.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I think the only ones who really care what the conduit looks like are electricians. Most GCs and store owners just want the cheapest price and for it to work. They don't care if it's code compliant or looks good. And if they can save money with an ugly install that's what they will get.


I agree for the most part, the dollars motivate way too many factors.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Kinda random but first time I've seem Chinese EMT.









Seems to be smaller than average...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Kinda random but first time I've seem Chinese EMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think I've ever seen chinese EMT but in the past their rigid fittings and pipe were sized off enough to raise havoc, especially with threading dies.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't think I've ever seen chinese EMT but in the past their rigid fittings and pipe were sized off enough to raise havoc, especially with threading dies.


I was making a joke in poor taste...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I was making a joke in poor taste...


Joke or not, the rigid they produce is a hassle, if it can be avoided do so.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I was making a joke in poor taste...


Using chinese emt, after installing 200' you feel like doing more in a half hour. Now that's a chinese EMT joke.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't think I've ever seen chinese EMT but in the past their rigid fittings and pipe were sized off enough to raise havoc, especially with threading dies.


They are actually a Metric size... that's just 'nearby' American dimensions.

Further, Red Chinese fittings are not even consistent with each other. This is because they go for the longest time before re-gauging their process equipment. 

It's rather bizarre to see that locknuts from box A can't thread properly when mounted to box B's connectors -- and they arrived in the same master case.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> They are actually a Metric size... that's just 'nearby' American dimensions.
> 
> Further, Red Chinese fittings are not even consistent with each other. This is because they go for the longest time before re-gauging their process equipment.
> 
> It's rather bizarre to see that locknuts from box A can't thread properly when mounted to box B's connectors -- and they arrived in the same master case.


I've seen couplings that the threads were not in the same plane, elbows that the threads are tapped at odd angles so pipe isn't at 90deg to each other and pipe that you need to grind the lip off of after you cut it to length to get a non adjustable die head on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't see that often


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't see that often


Why.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Why.


Wish I knew. I'd like to see what the poco wiring looks like to feed all that.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wish I knew....


One thing that comes to mind is shared space for IT equipment (e.g. server farms) where each tenant pays for his own electricity usage.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate to sound obtuse, but that don't look like a server farm. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

inetdog said:


> One thing that comes to mind is shared space for IT equipment (e.g. server farms) where each tenant pays for his own electricity usage.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like farming servers there to me either. No matter there has to be an easier cost effective way of doing some trough for a few meters like many apartments and condos do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It's above the ceiling tile and they are using up all the rejects......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## C-636 (Dec 17, 2016)

I was doing my own version of the pipe work in the above photos. I told my helper to make all the nuts square on the strut-straps. I received a bit of negativity. Then I had to say: "'Cause I'm the boss." Which always works. Even on me.

So, comes the final inspection. Owner, inspector, me and my helper are all there, gazing at a wall-o-pipe. Inspector says: "I really love how the nuts are all square." And, smiling, he signs it off.

I smile, too.



Ed


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

All the pipe would look way better in bx and way more time effective let's be honest here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> All the pipe would look way better in bx and way more time effective let's be honest here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't do much pipe work huh? The benefits to pipe far out weigh anything saving time with "MC" would offer up.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wish I knew. I'd like to see what the poco wiring looks like to feed all that.


If you look to the left of the stack of weatherheads you can see the attachment point from the poco. There's 4 wires coming from the poco.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't do much pipe work huh? The benefits to pipe far out weigh anything saving time with "MC" would offer up.




I personally prefer the look of 400 ac90 cables flying everywhere vs conduit and single conductors. Just personal preference at that point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brodgers said:


> If you look to the left of the stack of weatherheads you can see the attachment point from the poco. There's 4 wires coming from the poco.


If you look at the right of the peak you will see another quadrail of triplexes but you don't see the remaining four, there are 12 meters. I'd like to see what the connections on the pole look like, I'm sue it looks like a wiring job out of India.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> I personally prefer the look of 400 ac90 cables flying everywhere vs conduit and single conductors. Just personal preference at that point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adding or upgrading wiring inside conduit in a completely finished space is so much easier than pulling in a new cable by far.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Adding or upgrading wiring inside conduit in a completely finished space is so much easier than pulling in a new cable by far.




To each his own but I just enjoy opening up ceiling tiles and having 83 ac90 cables come flying through the hole hitting me in the face. But pipe work is good to I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wish I knew. I'd like to see what the poco wiring looks like to feed all that.


..... Too late to the party.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro install


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For the MC / Greenfield fans


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Somewhere around Essex...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy cow theres a bunch of the pipe work that makes me want to claw my eyes out. The NM would never fly being exposed.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Yeah it's ugly but as someone who routinely changes or fixes things I absolutely love that the MC is looped and not pulled too tight like a zip line.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah it's ugly but as someone who routinely changes or fixes things I absolutely love that the MC is looped and not pulled too tight like a zip line.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Absolutely!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>




Somebody somewhere is probably pretty proud of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Somebody somewhere is probably pretty proud of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nice work for mc. I'd never waste my time making mc look nice. Mc is for throwing it up quick. If you want nice go pipe.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Somebody somewhere is probably pretty proud of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Spay foam it and build a wall over it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Spay foam it and build a wall over it.


Yup, whatever it takes.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


everytime i see one of these i wonder what part of 'protection from physical damage' they dont get?


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

papaotis said:


> everytime i see one of these i wonder what part of 'protection from physical damage' they dont get?




In Canada we don't take axes to walls in electrical rooms, not sure what you guys are up to down there ?? Seriously this is a standard installation in resi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/586dc00d83115/IMG_20160205_121140_236.jpg?


Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cmdr_suds said:


> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/586dc00d83115/IMG_20160205_121140_236.jpg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


Very neat work!


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cable tray ala Australia


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

More of the same


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>



I'd like to see the larger picture of this one that warrants this many individual conduits going to what looks like a wireway.. Why not mount a longer wireway above all 3 panels, and nipple down the them with 2" nipples?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> I'd like to see the larger picture of this one that warrants this many individual conduits going to what looks like a wireway.. Why not mount a longer wireway above all 3 panels, and nipple down the them with 2" nipples?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> I'd like to see the larger picture of this one that warrants this many individual conduits going to what looks like a wireway.. Why not mount a longer wireway above all 3 panels, and nipple down the them with 2" nipples?


You mean like any normal person would do?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Suncoast Power said:


> telsa said:
> 
> 
> > Fish steel just turns into a slinky inside 2 1/2" EMT, and refuses to advance.
> ...


They have things called duct rods, they are like fIber glass fish tapes on steroids. They work like charm.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought cable ties on data cables was a no-no!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, they're a no no. Should've been properly laced.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

cmdr_suds said:


> Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


Wow. Looks very good for being so old! They must of not had much troubleshooting going on in there for sure. And nothing is marked that I can see?
I guess there was no wire channel available back then.


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Wow. Looks very good for being so old! They must of not had much troubleshooting going on in there for sure. And nothing is marked that I can see?
> I guess there was no wire channel available back then.











Here is a closer look

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> They have things called duct rods, they are like fIber glass fish tapes on steroids. They work like charm.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Wow. Looks very good for being so old! They must of not had much troubleshooting going on in there for sure. And nothing is marked that I can see?
> I guess there was no wire channel available back then.


More likely cheap with a touch of OCD

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

cmdr_suds said:


> Here is a closer look
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


What IS the bend radius...

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> What IS the bend radius...
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


WTT-way too tight.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> They have things called duct rods, they are like fIber glass fish tapes on steroids. They work like charm.


Something like this,


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thats sick 

I like it


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That woulda been a huge PITA, if not impossible, to pull... I gave on counting but most of the runs look like they have more than 600 degrees worth of bends in them.. Hopefully that was a photoshop marvel...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> That woulda been a huge PITA, if not impossible, to pull... I gave on counting but most of the runs look like they have more than 600 degrees worth of bends in them.. Hopefully that was a photoshop marvel...


No photoshop:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet a lot of that doesn't have wire in it. It's just for the artistic effect.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

glen1971 said:


> That woulda been a huge PITA, if not impossible, to pull... I gave on counting but most of the runs look like they have more than 600 degrees worth of bends in them.. Hopefully that was a photoshop marvel...


Haha I think you're right ... I gave it a closer look and four of the runs coming down the stairs look like they go up around down and back right where they came from ... for no reason.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> I bet a lot of that doesn't have wire in it. It's just for the artistic effect.


Absolutely correct, the place is an artistic design center.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking just for looks and you don't see any j boxes . But it is still sick .


----------



## Blitzer (Oct 12, 2016)

micromind said:


> I bet a lot of that doesn't have wire in it. It's just for the artistic effect.




I was thinking the same thing, no where can I get jobs like this? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tight room:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Long and high:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I feel bad for whoever had to pull that wire unless it was the guy who thought those LRs were a good idea. Seriously that wire probably looked like it was drug behind a truck once they got pulled it in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Airport lighting control room


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet there's a pre-fabbed electrical closet behind those boards.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Super pipework...the bundled Nm is a "no" for here ; we derate if it's over 24" together .
When an apprentice we used to call these instals "rack& rotation" ; you weren't to have any crossovers of pipe in the field. First job I done on my own with other apprentice ; 18 & 19 we were ; a boiler control system with copper controls on one tray and pyrotenex on the other it was "fun" to lay out . Almost got it right....foreman found our mistake out at the FD Fan and berated us for being so useless ...moot point since coal dust covered everything a few weeks ! Ah...the good old days !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I bet there's a pre-fabbed electrical closet behind those boards.


I'd say that's a safe bet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Subaqua cable being made, pretty awesome sight


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Hey Billy, that bend was 1/150° off!"

"Sorry boss "


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>




I'm not easily impressed, but this impresses me. That trapeze took some serious dedication 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


4 offsets take some away from it... If the lower 3 came out straight it would look a tad better, IMO.. Or feed more than one drive from a conduit?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> 4 offsets take some away from it... If the lower 3 came out straight it would look a tad better, IMO.. Or feed more than one drive from a conduit?


Looks like those lower 3 offset down to avoid covering an existing receptacle on that wall. I agree, and probably so does the installer, that it would have looked better without, but sometimes we're stuck with what we've got to work with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Looks like those lower 3 offset down to avoid covering an existing receptacle on that wall. I agree, and probably so does the installer, that it would have looked better without, but sometimes we're stuck with what we've got to work with.


I see the bottom three as working with what you have as existing conditions.

It's the 45deg offset rather than two 90s on the second drive I think throws the looks off some.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Looks like those lower 3 offset down to avoid covering an existing receptacle on that wall. I agree, and probably so does the installer, that it would have looked better without, but sometimes we're stuck with what we've got to work with.


I saw that, but it looks like if they would have skipped the space in the side of the panel to allow for the receptacle they could have came out straight.. But I wasn't there, so who knows...At least the 3 offsets all match..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> I saw that, but it looks like if they would have skipped the space in the side of the panel to allow for the receptacle they could have came out straight.. But I wasn't there, so who knows...At least the 3 offsets all match..


Yes that would have eliminated the offsets, I'd have done that myself, why waste the extra time on the offsets?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I see the bottom three as working with what you have as existing conditions.
> 
> It's the 45deg offset rather than two 90s on the second drive I think throws the looks off some.





glen1971 said:


> I saw that, but it looks like if they would have skipped the space in the side of the panel to allow for the receptacle they could have came out straight.. But I wasn't there, so who knows...At least the 3 offsets all match..


Both good points.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>





MechanicalDVR said:


>


It may look impressive BUT :
How much time went into planning and laying out
How much was redone during the install to achieve that look

I bet that almost all of those NM cable jobs can be given a NEC violation based on bending radius of the cables


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## muugi (Feb 13, 2017)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58abb72b6dfe1/2014-07-21 15.56.14.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58abb70a2658e/2014-07-21 15.56.09.jpg?


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>



This gutter-way is at risk of a de-rating.

( The corner )

I don't quite 'get' the twinned GRC nipples. Go LARGE or go home.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The top most gutter// pull can is under-sized.

I HATE 'crossing cans' that are so 'busy' that you must treat them as gutters and de-rate.

Plus, what's the purpose of ranked 3/4" EMT when you're just bouncing up to the crossing can ?

What's with the couplings in those runs ?

Where's the strapping? 

Otherwise, it's beautiful.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

glen1971 said:


> 4 offsets take some away from it... If the lower 3 came out straight it would look a tad better, IMO.. Or feed more than one drive from a conduit?





B-Nabs said:


> Looks like those lower 3 offset down to avoid covering an existing receptacle on that wall. I agree, and probably so does the installer, that it would have looked better without, but sometimes we're stuck with what we've got to work with.





MechanicalDVR said:


> I see the bottom three as working with what you have as existing conditions.
> 
> It's the 45deg offset rather than two 90s on the second drive I think throws the looks off some.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes that would have eliminated the offsets, I'd have done that myself, why waste the extra time on the offsets?





glen1971 said:


> I saw that, but it looks like if they would have skipped the space in the side of the panel to allow for the receptacle they could have came out straight.. But I wasn't there, so who knows...At least the 3 offsets all match..


The solution would have been to put drywall tape over the receptacles and run the pipe right across it, simultaneously making the shame thread and the brag thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> This gutter-way is at risk of a de-rating.
> 
> ( The corner )
> 
> I don't quite 'get' the twinned GRC nipples. Go LARGE or go home.


I would have preferred they had spaced the nipples evenly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> The top most gutter// pull can is under-sized.
> 
> I HATE 'crossing cans' that are so 'busy' that you must treat them as gutters and de-rate.
> 
> ...



Inexperience.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That kinda looks like


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'm not a fan of LB's.

Was it really impossible to bring those runs into the side of the box ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

What's the name for those question mark shaped bends? 



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> What's the name for those question mark shaped bends?


Shepard's hook.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

telsa said:


> I'm not a fan of LB's.
> 
> Was it really impossible to bring those runs into the side of the box ?


Side entry would have less fittings, but if the panel is outside, they may have wanted to opt for TB's instead of LB's and install drains in the bottom, so the box doesn't get the optional "liquid cooling"...
6 conduits into a control panel like that? I'm guessing the back one is almost behind the backplate...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> Side entry would have less fittings, but if the *panel is outside*, they may have wanted to opt for TB's instead of LB's and install drains in the bottom, so the box doesn't get the optional "liquid cooling"...
> 6 conduits into a control panel like that? I'm guessing the back one is almost behind the backplate...


Real close, the panel is inside an enormous refrigerated facility, I forget how many 1000s of square feet. Wash down and condensation are a factor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> That kinda looks like


Yeah man, that's why I posted it. Too see others reactions, I think it looks like a royal mess. Too many offset bends when half as many 90degs bends would have been cleaner for one.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

l call them "Goosenecks"

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

canbug said:


> l call them "Goosenecks"
> 
> Tim.


Some also call them Shepherd's 'Crooks'.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

I would have though about changing to liquid-tite on the panel entry .....me....the whole job would be armoured [teck ] cable ....it's available as control wiring or power /control mix.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> I would have though about changing to liquid-tite on the panel entry .....me....the whole job would be armoured [teck ] cable ....it's available as control wiring or power /control mix.


Can it be used inside a food facility?


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

With the over jacket it's okay for wash down and torrential rain ! Big in Canada for industrial work...and explosion proof instals. Cuts out those conduit seals .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


To my taste, the gutter is undersized.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I don't care for his taste it temp lighting...

Nor do I like his pull can scheme.

The job looks like it's brutally ugly... generally. 

During my remodels, the sheet rock is torn away ( in such a case as this ) and everything is 'cleaned up.'

I throw my budget at materials -- not labor.

This puppy looks like a stinker.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> To my taste, the gutter is undersized.


I feel that way too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I don't care for his taste it temp lighting...
> 
> Nor do I like his pull can scheme.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's no show piece.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Under-sized gutters/troughs/ 'turning' pull cans -- they are a pet peeve of mine.

1) MAJOR labor pig.

2) Usually creates unsafe working conditions.

The ball of wire and splices become prone to losing their red wire nuts off of #10 THHN stranded connections -- at 277 VAC over ground.

I've seen one fella knocked completely out by such a shock. He tumbled to the floor of the scissor lift. He came #### near to electrocution. Very scary. He kept talking about it for weeks, then months.

3) I especially loathe downward facing cans. ( Which is what #### near killed my buddy.)

%%%%%

In the case above, I would've eliminated the 'turning' can... replacing it with kicked and fanned quarter turns straight into the array desired... pulling down the sheet rock to do my business. 

This would be MUCH faster, cheaper. Sheet rock is easy to slap up later. I'd even throw in free blocking to make the repair a breeze. ( I'd sister up some 2x4 here and there. )

BTW the foreman left the rockers// mudders a #$%^&& should they want to patch that penetration...usually required for fire insurance reasons.

&^%^

I'd fire any foreman with a skill set this poor. 

Then again, it'd never happen while I was involved.

_Simple,_ _clean, elegant_ EMT schemes were my speciality.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Under-sized gutters/troughs/ 'turning' pull cans -- they are a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> 1) MAJOR labor pig.
> 
> ...


I have no great love of downward facing cans myself, more for the mess they create at times when you don't expect large rolls of wires falling out. We work in an inherently dangerous field, no sense in poor workmanship making it more than it already is.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I have been in facilities that specified bottom entry only. You mentioned "TBs" in another post in this thread, TB=Meyers Hub?



telsa said:


> I'm not a fan of LB's.
> 
> Was it really impossible to bring those runs into the side of the box ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

pjholguin said:


> I have been in facilities that specified bottom entry only. You mentioned "TBs" in another post in this thread, TB=Meyers Hub?


Glenn meant Tee condulets.

The facility photographed is going to be a major condensate generator -- for the inside of the EMT runs.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I was think of a Tee condulet, but want to be sure. So the intention is to put a drain or breather fitting in the third hub? I have worked in the Pacific NW...we had a lot of issues with boxes or instruments being the low point in conduit run;made for some interesting TSing.



telsa said:


> Glenn meant Tee condulets.
> 
> The facility photographed is going to be a major condensate generator -- for the inside of the EMT runs.


----------



## Tangent (Mar 19, 2017)

If it ain't in pipe, It ain't right!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tangent said:


> If it ain't in pipe, It ain't right!


If it Ain't in the spec, what to heck?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> If it Ain't in the spec, what to heck?


Follow the spec, collect your check.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

pjholguin said:


> I have been in facilities that specified bottom entry only. You mentioned "TBs" in another post in this thread, TB=Meyers Hub?


This is a link to a TB fitting...

https://west.nedco.ca/tb-conduit-fi...29/tb29-condulet-3-4-alum-shg/product/CRHTB29


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> This is a link to a TB fitting...
> 
> https://west.nedco.ca/tb-conduit-fi...29/tb29-condulet-3-4-alum-shg/product/CRHTB29


Commonly known as a condulet in many locations.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Commonly known as a condulet in many locations.


? Must be another terminology difference in areas... 

From what I've known, a "condulet" is the term referring to any of the series/style of gasketted fittings.. Whether it is a T&B, Appleton or Iberville fitting.. I have only referred to it as a "brand name"/"fitting type" (ie T&B 3/4" LR) when ordering the material, to ensure I get what I was looking for...Otherwise it was just a 3/4" LR (or whatever the fitting was)...


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

As a 1st year apprentice I was schooled in no uncertain terms the difference between a "T" and a "TB". I was the shop apprentice who delivered parts to all of the jobsites and was told to always look in the warehouse for material we had in stock before going to the supply house.

I took about 25 "TB"s out to the jobsite and that foreman read me the riot act. In today's world I could have reported him for abuse, blah, blah, blah. Instead, I learned and never made the same mistake again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is it just me, or are the LL and LR wrong in this picture? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tactical Sparky (Sep 6, 2015)

WIsparky71 said:


> Is it just me, or are the LL and LR wrong in this picture?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Alibaba = Red China's 'Amazon'

Heh.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WIsparky71 said:


> Is it just me, or are the LL and LR wrong in this picture?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yet, no LB.

Heh.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I was taught to hold it like a gun, if the cover is on the left it's an LL. That's how remember

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Are those gray/white things cables? They look rectangular in the picture.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WIsparky71 said:


> Is it just me, or are the LL and LR wrong in this picture?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I'd say it depends on the manfacturer:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Yet, no LB.
> 
> Heh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Are those gray/white things cables? They look rectangular in the picture.


Yup, bundled cables.


----------



## davetag007 (Jan 12, 2017)

Shepards hook

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Hold the long body in the vertical.

If the side opening is in the back -- it's an LB.

If the side opening is to the left its an LL

Vice versa LR


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

telsa said:


> Hold the long body in the vertical.
> 
> If the side opening is in the back -- it's an LB.
> 
> ...


So the other hub is facing you? I've always been to told to hold it like a gun... 

Page 7 (or 9) of 160...
http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...inds/resources/catalog-sections/f_section.pdf


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Such a nice job, then they went and messed up the top strap on the 1/2" flex........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I don't 'get' the nude PSL.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

With all the money in that pic, it clearly would have been nice to paint it "electrical grey".

Cheers
John


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

My first go at building a rack of pipes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Looks like a PV solar project...

Any more details ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Patriot1776 said:


> My first go at building a rack of pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The offset is pretty ... it's also pretty unnecessary as far as I can tell.

As the run is well above the false ceiling that is sure to come.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Looks like a PV solar project...
> 
> Any more details ?


No, just a pic I came across and shared.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

<img>


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

,img.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

.img.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

,img.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

telsa said:


> The offset is pretty ... it's also pretty unnecessary as far as I can tell.
> 
> As the run is well above the false ceiling that is sure to come.




The original ceiling plan was for a t grid ceiling, that got changed to being a hard lid hence the location of the j-box. The latest change made the ceiling open to structure. 

The offset was to put the box above the first full tile of the t-grid in the hallway. 

This is in our new shop we are building so the extra bending and piping has kind of been used as training.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

Before and after shots of the central distribution panel at the parkade. Start to finish it took me just over 3 days


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That looks like six different people did that in six different weeks. :no::blink:

And a change order right through it all.


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


>




I like it just not all the factory 90's. I prefer to bend my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes the factory bends are the best way to go. I know that we usually use factory 90's on 3 and 4 inch emt and rigid and bend our own that are less than 90 degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> Sometimes the factory bends are the best way to go. I know that we usually use factory 90's on 3 and 4 inch emt and rigid and bend our own that are less than 90 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time is money and a bought 90 and two couplings are cheaper than th elabor to bend one.


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Time is money and a bought 90 and two couplings are cheaper than th elabor to bend one.




I understand what you are saying, but by that theory, are you saying we should use factory 90's across the board?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricMatt said:


> I understand what you are saying, but by that theory, are you saying we should use factory 90's across the board?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the length of the job, the type bender you have on the job and how fast your guys are bending and hanging.


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Depends on the length of the job, the type bender you have on the job and how fast your guys are bending and hanging.




I agree with that. In my post I meant with that many conduits I could have bent all the 90's in 2-3 hours which would be cheaper than the cost of the factory 90's and the savings still allows for the cost of installation time. Not to mention the craftsmanship. Not disagreeing with you this is just my opinion. Much respect for you Mech


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricMatt said:


> I agree with that. In my post I meant with that many conduits I could have bent all the 90's in 2-3 hours which would be cheaper than the cost of the factory 90's and the savings still allows for the cost of installation time. Not to mention the craftsmanship. Not disagreeing with you this is just my opinion. Much respect for you Mech
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The speed one can make 90s is the key and if you don't plan to make any offsets it isn't worth bringing out a bender. 

I know some guys would just bend the 90s at their shop. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Dis guy was on LSD.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Dis guy was on LSD.


Or did he just have a masters in 'liberal arts'?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The speed one can make 90s is the key and if you don't plan to make any offsets it isn't worth bringing out a bender.
> 
> *I know some guys would just bend the 90s at their shop. *
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


Bingo.

The typical commercial shop leaves the bender at home... and has the foreman call in the bends. 

The shop preps the EMT and delivers it the next day.

This is the practical solution when the job only involves a pitiful number of feeders.

*BTW, figuring the offsets is best done with a stick-rule. They are awesome.*


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

telsa said:


> Bingo.
> 
> The typical commercial shop leaves the bender at home... and has the foreman call in the bends.
> 
> ...




Agreed, we do that, as you said, on smaller jobs. Our parts guy hits every job daily so it's no inconvenience. However we mobilize all needed equipment on even medium sized jobs. I typically use factory 90s on a service truck only. 

I am glad someone else is a fan of the folding rule. Using it and all of its features is rapidly becoming a lost art. That and a plumb bob are 2 of my favorite conduit running tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Bingo.
> 
> The typical commercial shop leaves the bender at home... and has the foreman call in the bends.
> 
> ...


From the places I have worked the size of the shop and the job dictated where the bending was done.

Typically larger shops with larger jobs the machines were out on site.

I'm a firm believer in a stick rule.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'd like to see the end product once all the branch circuit wiring is pulled and how they got to the lower panels..


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

glen1971 said:


> I'd like to see the end product once all the branch circuit wiring is pulled and how they got to the lower panels..


Looks like each panel has two pipes. The one on the left is the feeder, the one on the right is for branch circuits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The laced data cables are even more impressive than the pipe work.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Customer: "I want each outlet to be on it's own breaker."
Electrician: "Well, there is really no reason to have..."
Customer: "I don't care what it costs. It's how I want it done."
Electrician: "Ye$ $ir, no problem!"



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Just a few of the project I'm working on. More to come


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

samgregger said:


> Customer: "I want each outlet to be on it's own breaker."
> Electrician: "Well, there is really no reason to have..."
> Customer: "I don't care what it costs. It's how I want it done."
> Electrician: "Ye$ $ir, no problem!"


Wow....just wow. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Wow....just wow. :no:


I'll play if they want to pay.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wanna see that after it's pulled.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> I wanna see that after it's pulled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That gutter is uneconomically undersized.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> It's not that they don't look cool but... I hate em lol.


Don't mean to poop on the parade here , but..

Some of that would fail here. Romex is not allowed where subject 
to physical damage. AHJ would be fine with above and top of the
panel , but anything that comes down sides should be in conduit.
*where you can reach and touch without a ladder.

It does look immaculate. I wonder if employer is grumbling...that
had to have taken some extra hours to do all that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Don't mean to poop on the parade here , but..
> 
> Some of that would fail here. Romex is not allowed where subject
> to physical damage. AHJ would be fine with above and top of the
> ...


It's a double edged sword to me. 

My OCD says how neat my conservative nature says how much $?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> I wanna see that after it's pulled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I want to see that_ pass_ after it's pulled.....>>366.22 <<

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Where's the shutoff valve?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> Where's the shutoff valve?


So the green ones are press fittings on SS tubing ?


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> I wanna see that after it's pulled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


At least the guy doing the sensing line for smoke didn't cut thro' the conduits !


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> I want to see that_ pass_ after it's pulled.....>>366.22 <<
> 
> ~CS~


Would you kindly illuminate me Steve? I don't have a copy of NEC kicking around in my igloo. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Isnt this image from the latest southwire Ad on facebook? 


Some of those previous images of the pipe work... damn!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Isnt this image from the latest southwire Ad on facebook?


Yes it is, I think it's funny because to my eye the panels aren't parallel so somebody didn't use a level.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm a big fan of 3/4" EMT...

But in Romex world, no-one is willing to pay up for OCD troopers.

I also can't get over the un-treated wood back-boards. 

That's never seen here. We not only have to use treated wood, it has to be painted black.

Tradition, if nothing else. ( Our back boards are used strictly for data-com// phone lines. )

In my neck of the woods, exposed Romex is prohibited.

So all of the photo'd work would be Red Tagged.

( Everything Romex is sheathed in gyp board. )


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I'm a big fan of 3/4" EMT...
> 
> But in Romex world, no-one is willing to pay up for OCD troopers.
> 
> ...



Waterside projects where there are scraps of treated plywood laying around are the only places I've seen it used for backboards.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

telsa said:


> I'm a big fan of 3/4" EMT...
> 
> But in Romex world, no-one is willing to pay up for OCD troopers.
> )


I'm not much of a Romex jockey, but isn't there a code rule that prohibits bundling or at a minimum requires derating of bundled Romex cables?

If so, then how else do you install exposed Romex without being at least a little OCD?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm curious what technique is used to perfectly lace those data cables. Are some kind of cable guides used to prevent them from being twisted and crossed while being pulled?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> I'm not much of a Romex jockey, but isn't there a code rule that prohibits bundling or at a minimum requires derating of bundled Romex cables?
> 
> If so, then how else do you install exposed Romex without being at least a little OCD?


Yes there is.

You have to be a tad OCD.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MTW said:


> I'm curious what technique is used to perfectly lace those data cables. Are some kind of cable guides used to prevent them from being twisted and crossed while being pulled?


Yes there is....

https://www.amazon.com/Panduit-CBOT24K-Organizing-Fastener-Inserts/dp/B00429P1OU


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MTW said:


> I'm curious what technique is used to perfectly lace those data cables. Are some kind of cable guides used to prevent them from being twisted and crossed while being pulled?


A 'comb' is used to make them pretty.

You can see it demonstrated on YouTube.

It converts a rat's nest into a thing of beauty -- as seen in the photos above -- plainly combed.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

All that Combed cable is a thing of beauty and looks professional, but is not good for performance. Specs now say that combed cable more than 15 feet can lead to cross-talk. A little twist in the bundle helps cancel out cross-talk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> All that Combed cable is a thing of beauty and looks professional, but is not good for performance. Specs now say that combed cable more than 15 feet can lead to cross-talk.* A little twist in the bundle helps cancel out cross-talk.*


Interesting!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That looks like flexible metallic tubing that they use in Chicago.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Looks Australian. Interesting that they use no metal conduit whatsoever.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Looks Australian. Interesting that they use no metal conduit whatsoever.


How can you tell it’s Australian?:blink::001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> How can you tell it’s Australian?:blink::001_huh:


:detective:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> :detective:


It could be Russian?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It could be Russian?


I'm basing my guess off the shape of the plug and receptacle mounted to the left of the panel. It looks Australian to me.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It could be Russian?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


>


It’s German.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It’s German.


I see.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I see.


It’s probably Italian based on the orange color.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It’s probably Italian based on the orange color.


That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That makes perfect sense.


I agree. That has to be the reason.


----------

